# Tung Oil Soak and Gluing friction surface



## TurkeyHunter (May 28, 2020)

When “soaking “ a pot in Tung Oil how do you keep the oil off the gluing surface?


----------



## Ray D (May 28, 2020)

Good question. I’ve always avoided getting finish on my gluing surfaces but I know some guys spray the inside of their pots with little concern. Curious to see what others do. @FLQuacker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TTP GC (May 28, 2020)

I seal the whole call including glue surface

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2020)

I soaked some before and never had a problem with glue sticking. Just have to make sure its dry before you glue

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2020)

What is the best "pure" tung oil & where to get it?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (May 28, 2020)

I have no idea . I bought some Tung Oil because I read some people soak their pots in it for 24 hours, drip dry for 15-20 minutes then wipe off and let dry a couple of days and I wanted to try it, then the concern over gluing got the best of me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 28, 2020)

I only use polymerized tung oil, but my nephew used a quite a lot of pure tung oil from the "Real Milk Paint Co." and was very happy with it.

https://www.realmilkpaint.com/shop/oils/pure-tung-chinawood/

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## quags37 (May 29, 2020)

I finish most of mine with a BLO/varnish blend. Soak for a while, drip dry for 15 minutes, then wipe dry and let them sit. I do this 3 or 4 times to build some shine, depending on the type of wood. I haven't had any issues yet with gluing surfaces once the finish is good and dry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't soak...but the inside still gets coated. I just run a folded corner of sandpaper around the deck surface and sand down the sound board surface when it drys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

